
YC Deadline: Does the "midnight" mean between April 1st and 2nd...or 2nd and 3rd? - tw1sted

======
amichail
See:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=6777>

------
whacked_new
A side comment; after rechecking after I submitted, the system seemed to chew
up plus signs and ampersands. After I submitted and rechecked again, pretty
much everything after an ampersand sign was erased, including the sign. I
don't know if this is an issue.

------
cwilbur
Oops. Teach me to post before reading all the threads.... I thought the
deadline was _last_ night, not tonight.

------
pg
2nd and 3rd

~~~
colmworth
darn, I just rushed to have my application done by tonight. Oh well!

~~~
brlewis
"Groups that submit early have a slight advantage because we have more time to
read their applications."

<http://ycombinator.com/s2007.html>

------
vegashacker
I'm a big fan of the "11:59PM" deadlines, cause then there's no ambiguity.

------
theoutlander
There is an issue if you paste from word ....

~~~
zach
I'll say.

~~~
RareBlueMonkey
What is the word issue? and what is the solution?

~~~
joshwa
Smart Quotes. And it's an issue in pretty much any web form... Go to Tools...
| Autoformat | Autoformat As You Type, and turn off "replace straight quotes
with smart quotes".

Then do a global search and replace... " and '.

------
colmworth
was an official application account released? not worried, just curious

